# ***Newly finished***



## martinez331

Hey guys I'm new here and wanted to share my home theatre/media center setup. Its not 100% complete but getting closer and closer every week... 

Definitive Tech BP7006 fronts, with the 2002 CLR mid. SAMSUNG 58B860 PLASMA. DENON 1910 AVR. I built the media center from scratch and installed custom cut tinted glass and natural slate. Waiting to purchase the new OPPO-93 Univ. BR Player...


































Rear surrounds are BP1.2X



































Accent Lighting...


----------



## Ares

Nice setup I like the backlighting of the tv. :T


----------



## martinez331

Ares said:


> Nice setup I like the backlighting of the tv. :T


Thanks! I'm new to this whole A/V world. But I'm happy with my setup. Looking to add Apple TV or a HTPC and some specific 2-channel source components.


----------



## salvasol

martinez331 said:


> I'm new to this whole A/V world. But I'm happy with my setup...


Are you sure???....:whistling:

Be prepared when upgraditis hits you :bigsmile:

Congratulations :T

P.S.: Are those subs bottom firing??? it seems that driver firing up... What are you using???


----------



## celica_pete21

Very nice setup. Very clean! :T


----------



## bambino

That front stage is awesome, and i'm getting ideas now for backlighting my TV. Great looking room.:T


----------



## martinez331

salvasol said:


> Are you sure???....:whistling:
> 
> Be prepared when upgraditis hits you :bigsmile:
> 
> Congratulations :T
> 
> P.S.: Are those subs bottom firing??? it seems that driver firing up... What are you using???


Lol Yeah I will get "upgraditis". I was into Mustangs just a short while ago and know how bad the mod bug hit me! The subs are built into the BP7006 towers and are side firing.


----------



## martinez331

bambino said:


> That front stage is awesome, and i'm getting ideas now for backlighting my TV. Great looking room.:T


Thank you! I also added accent lighting for my nearby kitchen island. Its quite the panty dropper when they are all on and only the glow of candles and the dim workings of the equipment glows as Pandora streams into the airwaves... :devil:


----------



## Stroh

Great looking room! I am not here to critique just want to learn from some more experienced members. Looking at the top two pictures, the L/R speakers would they have better sound if they were moved forward towards the edge of the shelf?


----------



## martinez331

Hmm .. thats a good question. I could move them to see I guess. I played around with the positioning of them due to their built-in subs and being a bi-pole speaker; couldnt have them too close to the walls. I also have a 15 month old that runs around the house though , which is why I made sure all the speakers are out of reach.  The two small handles between the glass doors actually turn, therefore before you open a door you do a 1/4 turn on the handle and then swing open the door. Works really well so far! Child protection is an important concideration with home theater as well.


----------



## salvasol

martinez331 said:


> The subs are built into the BP7006 towers and are side firing.


:T

In that case, What are those boxes inside the cabinet??? I though those were the subs... probably some ottoman seats or storage boxes. :huh:


----------



## martinez331

salvasol said:


> :T
> 
> In that case, What are those boxes inside the cabinet??? I though those were the subs... probably some ottoman seats or storage boxes. :huh:


You guessed right. The two "boxes" are actually pull out ottomans.


----------



## ojojunkie

Great setup! :gulp: Congratulations... :T I guess you need spike shoe to protect the stone shelve top from scratches in toeing-in the speakers..


----------



## asazad

Nice setup!:clap: I've got the same fronts, bp 7006s, and they sound awesome. Very sensual look you've got going on here. How did you do the backlighting?


----------



## dadgonemad

Well done, very impressed!


----------



## martinez331

Thanks guys! Those DefTech BP7006s really do sound awesome!

The back lighting is rope lighting from Home Depot. Not the LED lighting, since I wanted a softer color, more candle-like. It didn't hurt that its a hell of a lot cheaper!


----------



## Sonnie

Another vote for a nice setup... :T

I was also concerned a bit about how close the main speakers are to the corner. You might see remarkable results getting a dedicated sub, crossing those mains over at 60-80Hz and pulling them out from the corners. It seem the sound stage would improve. Just thoughts... :huh:

What kind of center speaker wall mount is that? It looks very different than anything I have previously seen.


----------



## martinez331

Sonnie said:


> Another vote for a nice setup... :T
> 
> I was also concerned a bit about how close the main speakers are to the corner. You might see remarkable results getting a dedicated sub, crossing those mains over at 60-80Hz and pulling them out from the corners. It seem the sound stage would improve. Just thoughts... :huh:.


Hmmm..so you are saying perhaps I should move them away from the corners and towards the center a bit? They are canted inward towards each other and away from the corners. I have been told a dedicated sub would help. It soulds really good this way though so I cant say I can justify the expense. I also like not having to find a place for it. :bigsmile:



Sonnie said:


> What kind of center speaker wall mount is that? It looks very different than anything I have previously seen.


I bought it 2 years ago from The Container Store. It was on sale. I sprayed some Bull Dog surface prep then a few coats of epoxy paint. I had to get it cut a little narrower to get it to fully hide under the center channel. Thing can hold a lot of weight and I really like the way it worked out.:boxer:


----------



## martinez331

I moved my speakers out and finally toed them in correctly. Sound better away from the walls and the bass is a lil less boomy. Def have enough bass with whats included in the towers. So far VERY impressed with the setup :sweat:. Happy with the performance. Thought there is always room for improvement... like wiring. But less of a return on investment with that. Arguably at least.


----------



## recruit

Looks great martinez331, one very tidy set up :T


----------



## Cory Phoenix

aaah nice setup.  i like the subtle glow from behind the tv. thinking about doing this myself....


----------



## martinez331

recruit said:


> Looks great martinez331, one very tidy set up :T


Do iiittt! Girls like it!:T

Im looking for a dedicated CD player now. So if anybody has any recomendations, keeping it around $600 or less..


----------



## taoggniklat

martinez331 said:


> Do iiittt! Girls like it!:T
> 
> Im looking for a dedicated CD player now. So if anybody has any recomendations, keeping it around $600 or less..


Pretty much any cd player in that price range should work...pick the one that has the features and functionality you want.

That being said the Emotiva Player has a good following.


----------



## martinez331

Tweaked positioning/angling of the front towers with a laser pointer and a sticker "dot" against the back wall. Basically I placed the pointer against one side of the tower, took a reading of location against the wall. Then placed it on the other side and did the same. The tweeter thusly was right in between these two locations. Aslo leaned the towers ever so slightly downward to add in targeting the listener since the towers on placed on the media center and thus rather high. Lastly, added small spike "coasters" (Dayton brand from Parts Express) to prevent scratching the slate tile.

Here are some more photos... 

*Before:*


































*During:*


























*w/small 32" LCD*










*Tile work...*










*Running speaker wires in attic...*


















L*ocation of rear left speaker...*










*Custom wooden bracket to hang BP1.2X from...*


































*The makeshift "child protection" I created to keep my 16mo. old from fooling around with the gear...*


----------



## Dale Rasco

I have seen some elegant setups, but that one really looks outstanding! I really like the way you covered the surround with the white drapery. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## martinez331

Dale Rasco said:


> I have seen some elegant setups, but that one really looks outstanding! I really like the way you covered the surround with the white drapery. Absolutely awesome!


Thank you! Thats quite the compliment![BA


----------



## Daddy

electronics dont get damaging warm being in that case? ive always wondered that


----------



## martinez331

Nope they hardly get warm at all actually. Maybe the cable box and AVR, but the media center is actually rear and top vented.


----------



## Tdub

That looks really good! Nice Ovation too.


----------



## martinez331

Tdub said:


> That looks really good! Nice Ovation too.


Thank you! 
And sharp eye!  Its the gf's Ovation... I cant play guitar yet. One day hopefully.


----------



## waldo563

Great looking setup! But I do have a bone to pick with you...now you have me thinking about how nice backlighting would look. Just when I thought I had things under control.


----------



## martinez331

Do it! I was actually enjoying its warm dim when I originally read your post. Goes great with candlelight. Girls love it. lol


----------



## gorb

Fantastic setup! I usually detest backlighting, but yours looks classy. Maybe because it's not the typical blue leds that I see all the time. I also think you did an awesome job on the media center - the slate top is really cool too


----------



## martinez331

Thank you Gorb! You have your setup posted on here?


----------



## gorb

You're welcome. I do have pictures of my setup here, but they're just bedroom systems


----------



## bigvag

Very clean, me likey


----------



## martinez331

Thanks! 

I keep debating adding sound deadening panels behind the TV... seems the setup is ever evolving.


----------



## martinez331

New plans... :innocent:

Adding a 100" pulldown screen with Epson 8350UB projector. The screen will pull down in fron of the plasma and I'll hide the projector in a wall colored enclosure above the couch. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Dale Rasco

I think you could easily get 110" if you used the audio transparent screen. :innocent:


----------



## martinez331

Thats a great thought! length of the width of the media center top is 117 1/4 inches... whats that spec out for a screen? huge I think! :daydream:


----------



## Dale Rasco

110" will be about 96" wide so you could probably go 120".


----------



## martinez331

Update:
SAMSUNG PN58C8000 has replaced my SAMSUNG PN58B860 :nerd:


----------



## Dale Rasco

So no updated pics?


----------



## kipg

looks nice.


----------

